# Caribou Sausage suggestions?



## cdn offroader (Apr 11, 2015)

Good day all, managed to get my hands on a few kilos of caribou roast. Wondering if anyone has a favorite game sausage recipe they would share.(trying to get something other than summer sausage or pepperettes).


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 11, 2015)

CDN, I would think that you could use most recipes and substitute the caribou for beef or pork.Just remember the caribou has no fat so you would need to add the 20%(or so ) fat from pork back fat or even a higher percentage if its pork butt etc.You just need the fat ratio to make a decent sausage.


----------



## cdn offroader (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah thats what i was thinking CM, leaning towards maybe doing a Mysliwska, polish hunter sausage. Was just seeing if anyone had anything else that might be different.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 12, 2015)

CDN, A good source for sausage recipes is Marianskis' book "Polish sausages authentic recipes and instructions". It  has some good recipes.


----------



## cdn offroader (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, decided to go with the Kielbasa Mysliwska, Polish hunter sausage. Used approc 50% caribou, coarse grind and 50% ground pork. Total, just under 5 lbs.













IMG_0008.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






Spices are simple, salt,pepper, garlic cure # 1 and crushed juniper.













IMG_0009.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






Mixed in sitting overnight













IMG_0012.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






To busy stuffing to take, pics, but here we are linked up













IMG_0013.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






A litlle pre smoke taster, good flavor. The juniper is very distinct.













IMG_0014.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






In the smoker with oak and cherry













IMG_0015.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG_0016.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






Slice shot after an overnight bloom...













IMG_0018.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Apr 18, 2015






Final verdict, good garlic/BP taste. The juniper flavor has mellowed and dispersed throughout the sausage after sitting. Makes me think of gin, which is apparently the beverage of choice for having with this. That being said, it also went down nicely with some beer. The caribou was good, no overpowering gamey smell/taste. Just a good, rich flavor for the sausage.

Traditionally this is a semi dry sausage, however, I made it as a regular smoked sausage. I have taken a couple of them and put them back in the smoker for another day of cold smoking. I will age them a bit more to compare.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 18, 2015)

caribou.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Apr 18, 2015













Nice looking sausage.......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

CDN, Nice job, they look excellent!


----------

